# SCRIPT WARNING (Line:xxxx,Script:0): group" " not found - index will be invalid



## HansBada (Oct 23, 2019)

I have this problem, I do not understand well about scripts. Thanks in advance
They're several lines, and groups.


----------



## andreasOL (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, it simply says that a group with empty name "" and a group with name "Empty D" are not part of the nki


Andreas


----------



## neblix (Oct 23, 2019)

It means you are calling `find_group()`and supplying it strings that are not group names. Specifically the line 4397 is "set_engine_par($ENGINE_PAR_TUNE,500000-($bi30c*139),find_group(@fwzzj),-1,-1)", @fwzzj is outputting "" and you can understand for the other one that it's the same issue.


----------



## HansBada (Oct 24, 2019)

neblix said:


> It means you are calling `find_group()`and supplying it strings that are not group names. Specifically the line 4397 is "set_engine_par($ENGINE_PAR_TUNE,500000-($bi30c*139),find_group(@fwzzj),-1,-1)", @fwzzj is outputting "" and you can understand for the other one that it's the same issue.




Excuse me friend, I don't understand very well the English translation, I'm from South America.
Could you help me in the code that I left above, whether replacing it or an image please or some example to find the solution. I would appreciate a thousand.Thanks.


----------



## polypx (Oct 24, 2019)

Maybe ask the script's author to fix it?


----------



## HansBada (Oct 24, 2019)

polypx said:


> Maybe ask the script's author to fix it?


I have no communication with him, thanks


----------

